# Stiffer stock height springs for B14, are there any?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok heres the deal. I live in Vermont. For a good portion of the year the state is covered in snow. Right now I have Eibach Sportlines with stock dampers(yeah I know), in the mail is a set of Tein SS coilovers( Mmm!). I am not going to run the coilovers this winter, and dont want to run them ever in the winter. I would like to build a killer winter setup( weird, I know). Im thinking something like AGX's and stiffer stock height springs if I can find any. I dont really want to go back to full stock for the winter as I do "play" a little in the snow and dont want to be lowered(I dont like plowing with my car). Anybody know of any stiffer springs? Any other suggestions(Low buck, please). I have also thought of getting some spring rubbers for the stockers and running AGX's. That would be the cheapest way I can think of. Anybody know of any spring rubbers that will fit the stock springs. Are spring rubbers any good? I know NASCAR uses them and from what I have heard they are a reliable and consistant way to change the spring rate.
TIA


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn you guys! Drop kick to the top!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Its weird, my car has very good handling but all i have is 17in rims and low pros, i was thinking maybe the guy that had my this car before me put some stock height springs.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd get some AGX's with Ground Controls and just not lower it much.

Khiem


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I did think about getting some GCs, but I would like to find a cheaper way to do it first.


----------

